# Abfrage über 2 Tabellen mit Tücken



## xip (4. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

oh man, ich komme nicht drauf. 

Nehmen wir an ich habe 2 Tabellen:

ID (Tab 1)
----------
1
2
3
4

ID ID_B (Tab 2)
-------------
1    2
2    3
3    1
2    1



jezt möchte ich ganz gerne alle ID's der Tab1 ausgegeben haben, die in Tab 2 nicht in wechselseitiger Beziehung zu einander stehen.

z.B. 
Tab 1.ID=1 -> Tab2.ID=1 wechselseitig Tab2.ID_B=2
                      Tab2.ID=3 wechselseitig Tab2.ID_B=1

damit wäre mein Ergebnis der Abfrage über Tab 1 nur ID=4.

Weil diese nicht in wechselseitiger beziehung zu anderen ID's der Tab2 ist.

Habt ihr eine Idee für solch einen query?

dank euch.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Feb 2009)

select id from .. where id not in (select id 1 from ...) and id not in (select id 2 from ...)


----------



## xip (5. Feb 2009)

alles klar, vielen dank!!!


----------



## HoaX (5. Feb 2009)

select * from tab1 left join tab2 on (tab1.id = tab2.id_b) where tab2.id is null


----------

